# Booth Organization Ideas?



## soundtech193746 (Dec 18, 2017)

I am working in a complety dis organized lighting and sound booth. Sound was somewhat organized but I'm not sure how to organize. Can you guys help??

Here's the stuff in the cabinets
CD/s (Obsolete for our sound system now)
Tapes (Definitely obsolete)
Safety Cable
Chain
Gaff Tape
Duct Tape
Masking Tape
Bulbs for the lights
Fuses
Compressed air
Lighting gels

We have 3 cabinets to use, each having 3 big drawers... any ideas?

I attached how the booth is set up. 

Thanks!! It's great to be part of this community


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2017)

Use of the booth for storage is obviously dependent on the proximity to the stage where you need stuff. A closet or cabinets near the stage can be more useful, with security being a consideration.

I would hang safety cables somewhere closer to to where you hang instruments, as well as hang them as opposed to laying down in a cabinet.

Gels I would store in a filing cabinet, one folder per color, separate drawer for a different frame size (6-1/4" and 7-1/2" as example). 

All else, yes in cabinets and get the cabinets locked.


----------



## soundtech193746 (Dec 18, 2017)

SteveB said:


> Use of the booth for storage is obviously dependent on the proximity to the stage where you need stuff. A closet or cabinets near the stage can be more useful, with security being a consideration.
> 
> I would hang safety cables somewhere closer to to where you hang instruments, as well as hang them as opposed to laying down in a cabinet.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply! That's what I think I'll do  Great idea!!


----------



## venuetech (Dec 20, 2017)

The tape can be stored on a T-bar, (a stick about 6 or 7 inches long with tie line at the center.) That can usually find a corner to hang in. The duct tape should be wrapped in a old paper bag and stored in a far away trash can. Nesting bins help with patch cables, and small items. I like the clear shoe box size. Drawer organizers from an office supply help with the small stuff.


----------



## soundtech193746 (Dec 20, 2017)

venuetech said:


> The tape can be stored on a T-bar, (a stick about 6 or 7 inches long with tie line at the center.) That can usually find a corner to hang in. The duct tape should be wrapped in a old paper bag and stored in a far away trash can. Nesting bins help with patch cables, and small items. I like the clear shoe box size. Drawer organizers from an office supply help with the small stuff.



Ok! That sounds like a great idea!! I like the idea of using nesting bins. I've started with what @SteveB suggested with the gels. These ideas are great.... I'm just not sure about about the T-bar because i'm not sure where i'd be able to put it. The booth is like 3 feet between the back wall and the desks if that. I'm just not sure I can pull it off.... I couldn't store the T-bar and tape backstage because who knows who'll take it lol. But all great ideas


----------

